# Problème lecture carte SD



## Noryah62 (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

Alors voilà, je voudrais lire une carte SD sur mon Mac, cependant, celui-ci n'arrive pas à la lire. J'aimerai y voir les photos et vidéos que j'avais stocké dessus sans le formater donc.

Une solution ? :x



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## thierry37 (29 Décembre 2013)

Salut
Tu es ben sur qu'il y a des photos dessus ? (Tu les vois sur l'appareil photo?)

Le lecteur marche avec une autre carte ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (29 Décembre 2013)

coucou

Quand tu dis que tu n'arrives pas à la lire, la carte s'affiche dans le finder au moins ou pas du tout?

Sinon, peut-être un problème de format si elle marchait sur un autre PC...


----------



## Noryah62 (30 Décembre 2013)

J'ai essayé sur mon PC, impossible de la lire sans la formater avant. Je l'ai mise dans mon appareil photo, et cela met seulement "erreur carte mémoire". Je pense qu'elle est illisible ou quelque chose dans le genre, je ne m'y connais vraiment pas en informatique ^^'


----------



## florian1003 (30 Décembre 2013)

Elle est peut-être verrouillée (petit curseur sur un des côtés de la carte à pousser en haut pour dévérouiller)


----------



## thierry37 (30 Décembre 2013)

C'est pas de chance. 
Si tu ne peux pas lire la carte sur un autre ordi ou sur l'appareil photo, elle doit simplement être morte. 
Je ne suis même pas sûr que tu pourras l'utiliser après formatage. 

C'est une carte de marque ?
Si oui, tu pourras faire jouer la garantie. 

Pour les photos dessus, j'espère que tu avais pas 8Go des 12 derniers mois. Ce serait bien dommage. 

J'ai perdu une carte l'an dernier, car mon frère forçait l'allumage de l'appareil alors qu'on n'avait plus de batterie. Elle n'a pas aimé. Plantage de la carte mémoire. J'ai perdu 300 photos non sauvegardées.


----------



## rejane (30 Décembre 2013)

salut à tous,

Je viens d'introduire ma carte SD HC ultima (UP10-32Gb) sur mon mac mini et elle ne s'affiche pas dans le finder, quoi faire?
Merci de votre aide
à +  
PS suis sous os x 10.9


----------



## thierry37 (30 Décembre 2013)

Salut Rejane
Même questions que précédemment. 
- est ce que tu lis la carte sur l'appareil photo ? Si oui, au moins la carte marche. 
- est ce que tu l'ouvres sur un autre ordi ?
Si oui, il y a des chances que ton port SD soit mort. 

Si la carte marche nulle part, tu es dans la panade.


----------



## matmout (3 Février 2017)

"J'ai réussi à la débloquer la mienne en mettant le bouton en position médiane !"
en parlant du petit loquet qui permet de verrouiller ou non la carte SD
Moi ça a marché


----------

